# Do you feel you are getting your money's worth from your Ferragamo shoes?



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! I like to throw this out in the open. I currently own three Varina/Vara and one pair of sandals from Ferragamo. I will be honest to say that they are not totally comfortable! Plus, the glue from one pair is starting to give way!! My Tory Burch Reva is more comfy. As such, I have started to think if I should continue to buy Varina/Vara? I love the brand, the aesthetics of this brand is very appealing to me. OR, I should branch out in TODs? Or, are shoes just not worth the investment? They show wear and tear so quickly! And other brands, of course. Hoping to hear some experiences..cheers!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I like my Vara shoes and they are the most comfortable shoes with some heels so I think they are worth every penny I paid. JMO.


----------



## mytnguyen26

I think it's dependent each person feet. For me, I have 2 pairs of Vara and I'd say that those are the most comfortable shoes I've ever bought. And I don't mind wearing them, walking in them all day. 

And now I have a temptation to buy in every single color...but definitely, my bank account dislikes that


----------



## bakeacookie

I have 5 pairs of Varinas and they're the most comfy designer flats I've owned. They can be stretched if you're in between widths. I love the bow, the colors they come in, how they're iconic but not in your face. They compliment everything I wear with them, so I love these shoes. 

What makes it uncomfortable for you? Do you need more padding? Do they need to be stretched (one pair would be uncomfortable for me, but my SA stretched them to fit perfectly)? What is falling apart? Perhaps you need something with not a leather sole but a rubber sole? I work indoors, so the leather sole is fine. But if I were to go walking outdoors more, I'd switch to a pair with rubber soles, like My Ferragamos. 

 If they're uncomfortable, definitely go pick the style/brand that is! Shoes shouldn't hurt!


----------



## Rannie

Definitely dependent on the person. For me I agree with the reviews above. I bought my first pair of Ferragamo shoes (varina) last year and now I have 6 pairs. They are the most comfortable designer heels/flats I can find that fit the shape of my feet perfectly. I literally can't wear anything else (though I will try hahaha ).

I think Ferragamo shoes are generally for people with more narrow feet though. But maybe you just bought the wrong size? Have you tried a larger width?


----------



## Venessa84

I personally do not feel any shoes are an investment because of the beating they take but having said that Ferragamo is my favorite/most comfortable shoe brand.  If they are not comfortable for you then I would say they are not worth the money.  Either try a different size, have them stretched, or try another brand.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thank you ladies for chiming in!! 

Some of you are exactly right. I have wide feet but I am already wearing width C or D. I have also gone up in size. I have also made the mistake of buying 'patent' which does not stretch out much! Now, I am only buying leather Varina which is better but they are still not perfect. Does anyone have experience with Prada flats? I have a pair of Prada sneakers which is very very comfortable. I will pose the same question in the Prada forum but I thought I will try my luck here.


----------



## bag heaven

i don't own ferragamo shoes yet and i am here to research a bit before i go buy. i hear your pain. i have wide feet too (wide on the toe area and narrow on the heels). it is really difficult to buy shoes for me. at the moment, i am pregnant and my feet are now extremely sensitive and i feel that they also grew a bit. i was at the cobblers yesterday who also tailor make shoes in order to get two chanel classic ballerinas of mine stretched so i can wear them in the course of my pregnancy. i was adviced not to stretch my shoes. i was told to wait a year when my feet get back to normal. this is why i am in the market for new shoes  as a fact in itself, classic chanel flats are cut narrow so all of us wide feet ladies who buy them just actually squeeze ourselves in them until they become acceptably comfortable to wear. i wear mine only in the spring coz in the summer my feet would swell coz of the heat. i personally find gucci and lanvin comfortable whether spring or summer. go try out their sandals and flats. ballerinas are really tricky for my feet so i am seriously considering just having some tailor made for me. if you have a trusted cobbler, mine collaborates with a clinic for orthopedics, ask for expert advice on what to particularly look for when buying shoes specific to your feet. if the shoe does not fit then just give up on it coz our health is really important. if you look at it that way then it's worth investing in good high quality shoes that you will enjoy and does not cause pain  sorry for rambling a bit and thanks for letting me share my thoughts. good luck on finding your "happy feet" shoes


----------



## Minty Tea

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you ladies for chiming in!!
> 
> Some of you are exactly right. I have wide feet but I am already wearing width C or D. I have also gone up in size. I have also made the mistake of buying 'patent' which does not stretch out much! Now, I am only buying leather Varina which is better but they are still not perfect. Does anyone have experience with Prada flats? I have a pair of Prada sneakers which is very very comfortable. I will pose the same question in the Prada forum but I thought I will try my luck here.


 
Have you tried wetting your feet and wearing the shoes to have them form to your feet as they dry? I agreed that patent doesn't stretch out as much as calfskin.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

bag heaven said:


> i don't own ferragamo shoes yet and i am here to research a bit before i go buy. i hear your pain. i have wide feet too (wide on the toe area and narrow on the heels). it is really difficult to buy shoes for me. at the moment, i am pregnant and my feet are now extremely sensitive and i feel that they also grew a bit. i was at the cobblers yesterday who also tailor make shoes in order to get two chanel classic ballerinas of mine stretched so i can wear them in the course of my pregnancy. i was adviced not to stretch my shoes. i was told to wait a year when my feet get back to normal. this is why i am in the market for new shoes  as a fact in itself, classic chanel flats are cut narrow so all of us wide feet ladies who buy them just actually squeeze ourselves in them until they become acceptably comfortable to wear. i wear mine only in the spring coz in the summer my feet would swell coz of the heat. i personally find gucci and lanvin comfortable whether spring or summer. go try out their sandals and flats. ballerinas are really tricky for my feet so i am seriously considering just having some tailor made for me. if you have a trusted cobbler, mine collaborates with a clinic for orthopedics, ask for expert advice on what to particularly look for when buying shoes specific to your feet. if the shoe does not fit then just give up on it coz our health is really important. if you look at it that way then it's worth investing in good high quality shoes that you will enjoy and does not cause pain  sorry for rambling a bit and thanks for letting me share my thoughts. good luck on finding your "happy feet" shoes



Hi there! Thank you so much for your thoughts! I sure will try Gucci and Lancin flats in the coming days!! It always is exciting to get to know new brands; maybe they will be the winners. My hubby's family swears by TODs and I almost gave in last week. But, I decided to just wait and see!! With regards to the size of the feet changing during & after pregnancy. I did not experience any water retention during my pregnancy; my rings continued to fit me comfortably. Yet, my feet increased by half a size eventually. So yes, don't do anything to your shoe collection just yet! Have a happy and safe pregnancy!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Minty Tea said:


> Have you tried wetting your feet and wearing the shoes to have them form to your feet as they dry? I agreed that patent doesn't stretch out as much as calfskin.



Thanks for the tip; I sure am going to try it! I have a pair of patent wedges from five years ago that is still slightly tight!


----------



## Pearlicious02

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks for the tip; I sure am going to try it! I have a pair of patent wedges from five years ago that is still slightly tight!



Hey I just expanded my patent Vara this morning. It's not the first time I've done it and the method had been successful each time.
1) wear a pair of thick socks. Then put on your SF shoes.
2) warm up the areas you want to expand with a hairdryer, set to high heat, medium blower. Spread ur toes as u are blow drying the shoe for further expansion. Do this for about 3min for each shoe. 
3) wait for the shoes to cool down. Do not remove the shoes until it has completely cooled down. 
4) take off the socks and try the shoes again.  VOILA!

Hth!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I have just 1 Vara, the style with the short block heel in a beautiful purple color.  I bought it at a great deal at Nordstrom Rack so I am fine with the value for what I paid but no, I don't think it's worth the full retail.  It is comfortable for all day and I probably get more compliments and looks on it than any other shoes I have.  It's held up fine, but I have only worn it maybe 5 times and it was just for work where I do light walking around on mostly carpet, I don't think it's a workhorse type of shoe you want to be walking miles on pavement in.

It is not a soft slipper like shoe though.  If you are looking for that I recommend AGL, I have a lot of their shoes and they are very soft leather and comfortable (much better quality and comfort than Tory Burch).  I also think Ferragamo runs smaller compared to most shoes, mine is a size 11 and I normally wear a 10, I don't think I could have comfortably gone smaller.


----------



## jburgh

I own, several brands and find Ferragamos to be very comfortable.  I wear flats or low heels.  For me it really depends on the actual style, as to the best fit.  I have Tods that are awesome and awful, same goes with Choo, Prada, Chanel, BV, and so on.  What I like about Ferragamo is the range of widths.  If I need a little more room, I can go with a "C"  Typically I wear a 9B, but can also do a 8.5C.  

As far as wear, I get the Vibram sole protectors put on every leather soled shoe, and this has really helped with wear.  Other thn this, I do not have any quality or lasting wear issues with any brand except some Loro Pianas.


----------



## Silkpearl

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I like to throw this out in the open. I currently own three Varina/Vara and one pair of sandals from Ferragamo. I will be honest to say that they are not totally comfortable! Plus, the glue from one pair is starting to give way!! My Tory Burch Reva is more comfy. As such, I have started to think if I should continue to buy Varina/Vara? I love the brand, the aesthetics of this brand is very appealing to me. OR, I should branch out in TODs? Or, are shoes just not worth the investment? They show wear and tear so quickly! And other brands, of course. Hoping to hear some experiences..cheers!


I find my patent varinas very comfortable without any breaking in, my patent sissi wedges needed a little breaking in via the thick sock method but are now a perfect fit to wear all evening. The main property of the Ferragamo cut that I love is that it makes my feet look smaller, slimmer and more elegant without gapping at the sides. For me, that makes the brand worthwhile, even better if I catch a bargain in the sale!


----------



## jaztee

I feel like I don't wear my patent Varinas as often as I could because I still get slight rubbing on the side of my heel with them. But their timeless design and pretty colours can't be beaten. 

My black patent Carla on the other hand is my ideal and perfect work shoe. It is so comfortable and I can wear it all day no problem. Best shoe investment I've made.


----------



## remy12

I don't wear my patent varina's often either, but my other Ferragamo's and apart from AGL, are my most comfortable shoes. If I have to break them in, I wear a thick pair of socks for 15-30 min and then they are perfect.


----------



## jchen815

I feel that my Varina flats are the most uncomfortable of all my designer shoes. BUT, they are the only ones I have in patent so that may be the issue. I purchased 2 on sale but unfortunately won't be buying again. I'm thinking to sell them too because they are THAT uncomfortable


----------



## gottabagit

I don't own any ferragamo shoes. I like the look but they don't seem to fit me right! I think it's hit or miss with shoes in general irrespective of high end designer or not. I have found that generally I can buy Tory Burch a half size bigger than my normal size and they're a perfect fit, as such I have at least 15 TBs. Other higher end designers like CL do not fit me right, my normal size is too tight, go up 1/2 size and the shoe becomes a pair of flip flops. I guess this is a long winded way of saying that a particular designers shoe just may not be for you. So buy what's comfortable for you! No need spending so much on something uncomfortable.


----------



## mashedpotato

jaztee said:


> I feel like I don't wear my patent Varinas as often as I could because I still get slight rubbing on the side of my heel with them. But their timeless design and pretty colours can't be beaten.
> 
> My black patent Carla on the other hand is my ideal and perfect work shoe. It is so comfortable and I can wear it all day no problem. Best shoe investment I've made.


You can try wearing very low ankle socks to prevent the rubbing.


----------



## sugaryblue

I have wide feet too! Go for D sizing for the width of the shoes &#128522; ferragamo shoes are sooo comfortable for me


----------



## twishie

I've stuck with Ferragamo over the last few years cos they are tried and tested. I have wide feet so mine are all 7.5D but I think I can fit a 8C width as well.

I'm surprised everyone has issues with the patent varinas as they were the most comfy things I have ever worn. Same thing for my patent vara. The only anomaly were patent yellow varinas (from 2013) which were really tight and unyielding. Makes you wonder if they have changed something in the formula.

The leather ones are comfy but I feel that they show up scuffs too easily, especially when you accidentally drive it into a groove in the pavement and it takes the leather off!!

As for value for money, well.. only if you get a lot of wear outta them. Otherwise, they are just eye candy. Having said that, the entire jelly range (bermuda, nilly etc) is way overpriced!


----------



## HannaYoy

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I like to throw this out in the open. I currently own three Varina/Vara and one pair of sandals from Ferragamo. I will be honest to say that they are not totally comfortable! Plus, the glue from one pair is starting to give way!! My Tory Burch Reva is more comfy. As such, I have started to think if I should continue to buy Varina/Vara? I love the brand, the aesthetics of this brand is very appealing to me. OR, I should branch out in TODs? Or, are shoes just not worth the investment? They show wear and tear so quickly! And other brands, of course. Hoping to hear some experiences..cheers!



In my honest opinion, I would prefer comfort over aesthetic quality when it comes to buying shoes although it's tempting to see the exterior appearance attractive. I would feel that it's worth my money that way.


----------



## Christofle

My mother swears by their flats and only wears them at the office now.


----------



## mimicry26

i dont own any varina or vara but i have bermuda jelly and i love it..
in the beginning it was quite uncomfortable , abit tight at the front part coz i have a wide feet
the next size up is too big for me...
but these days it has become more comfy.. love it.. planning to get in different color


----------



## shi.ying

After buying the carla heels and varina flats few yrs back, its the only shoes i wore, be it at work or out for shopping. I swear by them and will not hesitate to spend more.


----------



## realfairy

Actually I love the shoes but to me it is not that comfy. I own one pair in red, I love looks, colors but recently it's broken/torn (detached from the sole).... Yes I do have wide feet (sigh)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thank you very much for all your feedback and suggestions! 

I have decided to slow down my Ferragamo shoes acquisition and shop around and try on lots before I put down any more $$!


----------



## cecilia446

I have wide feet, and wear width D. Thus with exception of Dior (they sells D in Asia), Ferragamo is my choice due to their lower price point. 


However, I've observed that the price gap between Dior and Ferragamo is getting closer. Dior has finely made shoes, while Ferragamo's quality has declined over the years unfortunately. You can see the difference in workmanship when you put them next to each other.


I bought my first Ferragamo court shoes (yes, it was called that back then LOL) 14 years ago, and it lasted 10 years (resole every year or so). I am afraid to say that my one-year old black patent pointed pumps from Ferragamo may only last me for a few years. I walked fast, and "clocked high mileage" with them. The wear and tear is obvious within a year, and I have already replaced the heel tip twice.


----------



## sugaryblue

It also depends on the width of the shoes as well. There is a big difference between C and D


----------



## littlemisskeira

How to protect the sole of my varina?

I read about resole-ing, what is it and where to get it done?


----------



## Silkpearl

I love my patent varinas and sissi wedges - comfortable and makes my wide but short feet look more slim and elegant. So yes, definitely worth the money to me. 
Littlemisskiera - the SF boutique told me they resole their own shoes - I got a rough quote a couple of years ago for £70 and the store would send it to their factory in Italy and takes about 6 weeks.


----------



## Alexis.G

Absolutely love them. I only wear Ferragamo shoes unless it is raining.


----------



## Emerson

Alexis.G said:


> Absolutely love them. I only wear Ferragamo shoes unless it is raining.



+1 
Definitely. Love my Ferragamo flats, wedges, and heels.


----------



## floodette

I wear only Ferragamo and TB (and Havaianas, but it's different story), and I think Ferragamo gives best bang for my bucks. I ahad hand-me-down from my mom bought in 80s, and the varas still look GOOD and current (well, except there's small difference in heel construction with current model). 

Funny that you dont wear Ferragamo when it's raining. For me, patent vara is the way to go for rainy season.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thank you every single one of you for your input!! I really appreciate it! 

Well, I am answering my own question, I could not stay away from Ferragamo..just bought this pair at the Seravalle outlet mall in Italy. It's calf leather so I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed that she wil be very comfortable, with minimal break-in time..[emoji7]


----------



## nvie

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you every single one of you for your input!! I really appreciate it!
> 
> Well, I am answering my own question, I could not stay away from Ferragamo..just bought this pair at the Seravalle outlet mall in Italy. It's calf leather so I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed that she wil be very comfortable, with minimal break-in time..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220411




Lovely pair Chinese Warrior! Hehe....I couldn't stay away too!


----------



## nvie

Two pairs from Hong Kong. Both at 50% off, who could resist? &#128578;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Gorgeous pairs, nvie!!! I have not seen these in the stores before, you chose well!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

nvie said:


> Two pairs from Hong Kong. Both at 50% off, who could resist? &#128578;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223390




Gorgeous pairs, nvie!!! I have not seen these in the stores before, you chose well!


----------



## nvie

Chinese Warrior said:


> Gorgeous pairs, nvie!!! I have not seen these in the stores before, you chose well!




Thank you Chinese Warrior. PIM 30 or more commonly known as Vara Chain is a classic design. Combination leather, such as patent and calf or suede and calf are seasonal items. That black pair is from AW2015. 

Lola, the pair on the right is also from AW2015.


----------



## smudleybear

Only 3 mins from home to bus stop first time wearing and this happened. Went straight to the store to show the SAs.


----------



## smudleybear

They didn't say its manufacturing fault but ask to be repaired. Got home and the left side of the shoe was worst. My shoes from CLARKS didn't even spilt after 2 years, still hanging tough.


----------



## Dextersmom

nvie said:


> Lovely pair Chinese Warrior! Hehe....I couldn't stay away too!


I have 2 pairs and love them, though I do have narrow feet and go up 1/2 size.  Good luck with them!


----------



## shi.ying

Hello ladies, im currently wearing a 8c varina calf leather. Should i go for 7.5 or stay as 8 for a D width?


----------



## nvie

shi.ying said:


> Hello ladies, im currently wearing a 8c varina calf leather. Should i go for 7.5 or stay as 8 for a D width?




I can take 7.5C apart from my usual 7D. However, I can't comment on Varina. I can do that with Glory slides. Oh, my Tilly 10cm peep toe is 7.5C. I would usually go for 7D but darn the seasonal shoes which doesn't come in D width. 

I think you should be good with 7.5D. 8D will be too loose.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! I will swing towards the 8D since the front will be narrow. Plus, you can still put some insole if they are too big.


----------



## Venessa84

smudleybear said:


> They didn't say its manufacturing fault but ask to be repaired. Got home and the left side of the shoe was worst. My shoes from CLARKS didn't even spilt after 2 years, still hanging tough.


That's horrible.  My first pair are almost 4 years old and are still intact.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

smudleybear said:


> They didn't say its manufacturing fault but ask to be repaired. Got home and the left side of the shoe was worst. My shoes from CLARKS didn't even spilt after 2 years, still hanging tough.




Hi there! Any update? Did they agree to repair or change it? It really is a shame.


----------



## smudleybear

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! Any update? Did they agree to repair or change it? It really is a shame.


No news yet, have to wait at least 6 weeks.


----------



## carebearz

floodette said:


> I wear only Ferragamo and TB (and Havaianas, but it's different story), and I think Ferragamo gives best bang for my bucks. I ahad hand-me-down from my mom bought in 80s, and the varas still look GOOD and current (well, except there's small difference in heel construction with current model).
> 
> Funny that you dont wear Ferragamo when it's raining. For me, patent vara is the way to go for rainy season.



Me too! I wear Ferragamos when it rains! Then again, my other alternatives are Chanel ballerinas which are lambskin.


----------



## azukitea

i have not worn my Ferragamo's in the rain yet. Though I have both patent and regular leather VARA and Varina 

I suppose I should start wear the patent ones on rainy days?  What about the bow, would it get dmg/ or stained  by dirty puddles


----------



## floodette

azukitea said:


> i have not worn my Ferragamo's in the rain yet. Though I have both patent and regular leather VARA and Varina
> 
> I suppose I should start wear the patent ones on rainy days?  What about the bow, would it get dmg/ or stained  by dirty puddles


my varas are either with dark grosgain ribbon bow or with leather bow, so i am not too concern with the ribbon getting dirty.

i have one beige vara with beige grosgrain ribbon, and when it got dirty, i can't clean it properly :cry:

oh, i also never use varina or other flats when it rains, i find small heels keep me 'up' when i have to walk on puddles


----------



## JunLeong

I have heard good things about the tramezza, which are supposedly goodyear welted and are therefore re-soleable.


----------



## shenay

Hi Ladies ! I just got a pair of Carla 70 in Oxford Blue. I'd like to get some advice on the level of care these babies require. I'm not planning to put on a rubber sole since they are new but do you ladies walk on roads or pavements with your leather soles? I walked on the road today and can already see a lot of marks on my leather soles. Is this the normal wear and tear or am I suppose to avoid hard surface at all times ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Venessa84

shenay said:


> Hi Ladies ! I just got a pair of Carla 70 in Oxford Blue. I'd like to get some advice on the level of care these babies require. I'm not planning to put on a rubber sole since they are new but do you ladies walk on roads or pavements with your leather soles? I walked on the road today and can already see a lot of marks on my leather soles. Is this the normal wear and tear or am I suppose to avoid hard surface at all times ? Thanks in advance !


Leather soles are going to show wear when walking outside and that's completely normal and should be expected. I have shoes that I try not to wear outside but it's inevitable that at some point, I'll walk on concrete/ pavement with them.  The only way leather soles wouldn't show wear is if you walked on carpet all the time.  Wear your shoes and enjoy them!


----------



## cloee

How do ferragamo boots hold up? looking to get a pair of ankle boots but not too sure. Hope you guys can help.


----------



## vanillamochi

Just got my first pair of nude patent Varas a few weeks ago in a 9B, my SA told me to get them resoled immediately before wearing to prolong the life. You can always resole the rubber, but it's pretty hard to repair a leather sole.


----------



## Venessa84

cloee said:


> How do ferragamo boots hold up? looking to get a pair of ankle boots but not too sure. Hope you guys can help.


My mom has a pair of riding boots from 2 winters ago and they still look great.  The leather on the boots are amazing.


----------



## cloee

Venessa84 said:


> My mom has a pair of riding boots from 2 winters ago and they still look great.  The leather on the boots are amazing.


Thanks for your feedback. i went ahead and purchased a pair of florian ankle boots.


----------



## carebearz

adayjchen said:


> Just got my first pair of nude patent Varas a few weeks ago in a 9B, my SA told me to get them resoled immediately before wearing to prolong the life. You can always resole the rubber, but it's pretty hard to repair a leather sole.



My SA told me the exact opposite. I had a pair of shoes that split in front and the SA said its because I added soles. He advised me to add soles only after I have worn the shoes a few times. Otherwise the clobber will need to sand down the original sole, which will change the shoe structure.

My Chanel SA told me the same thing.


----------



## UpUpnAway

I have three pairs of Varas. They are my go-onto work shoes. I also take care of them by having my cobbler add a heel cap and a half sole. They are absolutely worth their money to me and I'd like to add a fourth pair.

I recently added a pair of varinas but will probably sell them. No matter what, they just won't break in and they rip up my feet each time. I purchased in the same size I buy varas.


----------



## vanillamochi

carebearz said:


> My SA told me the exact opposite. I had a pair of shoes that split in front and the SA said its because I added soles. He advised me to add soles only after I have worn the shoes a few times. Otherwise the clobber will need to sand down the original sole, which will change the shoe structure.
> 
> My Chanel SA told me the same thing.


My cobbler said it was just fine to add the sole before wear - as far as my research online & in-person goes, it's an agree to disagree type thing on when exactly to get your shoes soles done. For what it's worth, my Ferragamo SA also gave me a list of local cobblers that were familiar with their shoes.


----------



## carebearz

I went to the recommended clobber too but the shoes still spilted.  But after the SA advice, I usually wear new shoes a few times first before adding the soles. So far so good! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you every single one of you for your input!! I really appreciate it!
> 
> Well, I am answering my own question, I could not stay away from Ferragamo..just bought this pair at the Seravalle outlet mall in Italy. It's calf leather so I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed that she wil be very comfortable, with minimal break-in time..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220411



So, here's an update on my situation. I bought this pair of calf Loafers during Xmas 2015, wore less than 3 times as it hurt so so badly!!!!! Just sold it off two weeks ago!!!! 

In the meantime, I bought a pair of Tory Burch pumps(3cm heel) and they fit my feet better. I really wish Ferragamo could love me back!!! I go to Italy every year and can get them at a great discount. (((


----------



## rumixa

Well I have a pair of Vara and Nina ferragamo that are my work pair both are in patent . Breaking them in was hell and yah the Varas internal lining came off and I had to re sole then with a rubber sole cause I wear them everyday at work but I love them ! So when I had to retire them this year I bought Nina and honestly the shoes are worth every penny I paid !


----------



## rumixa

My Ninas [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lolaluvsu

I think so. I also love their repairs. I spoke to a SA and told her the leather lining in the sole got unglued and shifted. She had me bring them in and sent them to insert a new sole. They look new even though I've had them for 3-4 years.


----------



## vanillamochi

Update! Picked up a pair of black suede Sabas in 9 at the end of last season's sale (was not planning on buying anything in store, but had stopped by to get my bf's belt cut), and they're holding up pretty well so far. Sadly, since they have rubber-y dots instead of soles, I can't repair them once they wear down.


----------



## mimicry26

hi
Need some advice 
If i wear size 6D for varina flats
But only able to get Size C
Should i get 6C or 6.5C?
Will 6.5Cbe too big?
Because 6C is slightly tight 
6D would be perfect but my store only carry the C width 
Pls advise 
Thank you


----------



## nvie

mimicry26 said:


> hi
> Need some advice
> If i wear size 6D for varina flats
> But only able to get Size C
> Should i get 6C or 6.5C?
> Will 6.5Cbe too big?
> Because 6C is slightly tight
> 6D would be perfect but my store only carry the C width
> Pls advise
> Thank you



I wear 7D or 7.5C. 6.5C would be fine since you wear 6D.


----------



## shi.ying

mimicry26 said:


> hi
> Need some advice
> If i wear size 6D for varina flats
> But only able to get Size C
> Should i get 6C or 6.5C?
> Will 6.5Cbe too big?
> Because 6C is slightly tight
> 6D would be perfect but my store only carry the C width
> Pls advise
> Thank you


I would recommend you to get 6.5C. I've 5 pairs of vara/varinas and it's either 7.5D or 8C for me. Hope it helps!


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone tried the Gancini flats?


----------



## mimicry26

shi.ying said:


> I would recommend you to get 6.5C. I've 5 pairs of vara/varinas and it's either 7.5D or 8C for me. Hope it helps!


Hi
Thank you for your reply
In your opinion is there much difference between  7.5D & 8C?
Is 8C longer?
Tqvm


----------



## Carma

Does anyone know if Ninnas have been discontinued? They sold black and nude at differing heights at the end of the last season in Aus but now they are no longer on the ferragamo australia website.


----------



## nvie

Carma said:


> Does anyone know if Ninnas have been discontinued? They sold black and nude at differing heights at the end of the last season in Aus but now they are no longer on the ferragamo australia website.



I think Ninnas are seasonal. This season it's all pointy Vara and Varina.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

nvie said:


> I think Ninnas are seasonal. This season it's all pointy Vara and Varina.



I just saw the pointy Vara and Varina in shops two weeks ago. At first look, I did not like them but when I tried them on, they looked super flattering as I have wide feet. Hmmm, i need to return for another try.

There was also another pair with floral designs on denim fabric. Super interesting!


----------



## Carma

Are the bows on Varas normally leather or ribbon?


----------



## bakeacookie

Normally ribbon but some have leather bows. Usually the multi colored or patterned ones.


----------



## jess236

I find Ferragamo shoes are always uncomfortable.  A pair of flat riding boots that I bought were the most excruciatingly uncomfortable shoes I have ever had.  I have a very classic pair of ankle boots (shown in pic) that are also excruciating to walk in for a normal amount of time. The gold metal logo also digs into the ankle and there is no way to walk in them unless you put sticky padding in that area.  There is no way to tell in the store when trying them on that they will become so uncomfortable. Therefore,  no matter how much I am lured by the style of their shoes, I will not buy Ferragamo shoes anymore.


----------



## nvie

Yes yes yes! Just got this on sale, 50% off. Super soft and comfy. No breaking in required. So happy with this purchase.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Absolutely....  Ferragamos are wonderful companions that last many years...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

nvie said:


> Yes yes yes! Just got this on sale, 50% off. Super soft and comfy. No breaking in required. So happy with this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3728323



Great purchase! Is it matte black? You have made some amazing purchases!


----------



## nvie

Chinese Warrior said:


> Great purchase! Is it matte black? You have made some amazing purchases!



Thank you, Chinese Warrior. It's black nappa leather, which makes it so soft and comfy. Also due to the rubber soles. Rubber soles are more practical where I live, don't have to worry about the rain unlike leather soles.


----------



## Carma

I bought a pair of Varas in Bon Bon pink for 50% off although the price was really good, I cant decide if I should keep them. My size is 7 in varinas, so I expected my fit in Varas would be similar however I can stick a whole index finger at the back of the shoe in the varas! I have a feeling it might also be a combination of an issues as my ankle are quite narrow (Australia only carries C width). The 6.5 is now sold out so I can't exchange. Do you guys think I can get away with putting in a thick insole or some heel grips?


----------



## kikisptr

Carma said:


> I bought a pair of Varas in Bon Bon pink for 50% off although the price was really good, I cant decide if I should keep them. My size is 7 in varinas, so I expected my fit in Varas would be similar however I can stick a whole index finger at the back of the shoe in the varas! I have a feeling it might also be a combination of an issues as my ankle are quite narrow (Australia only carries C width). The 6.5 is now sold out so I can't exchange. Do you guys think I can get away with putting in a thick insole or some heel grips?


If you live in Sydney, the T Galleria in Sydney stocks D width . I have Varinas Varas and Carla and I found I M same size with Vara and Varina but need half size smaller in the Carla.


----------



## ManilaMama

Carma said:


> I bought a pair of Varas in Bon Bon pink for 50% off although the price was really good, I cant decide if I should keep them. My size is 7 in varinas, so I expected my fit in Varas would be similar however I can stick a whole index finger at the back of the shoe in the varas! I have a feeling it might also be a combination of an issues as my ankle are quite narrow (Australia only carries C width). The 6.5 is now sold out so I can't exchange. Do you guys think I can get away with putting in a thick insole or some heel grips?



I had the same issue. I used those insoles for high arches and it works out well for me. No problems. Nobody notices and I think it looks better on me proportion-wise (I feel slimmer when my feet don't appear tiny, if you know what I mean). 

Disclaimer - I've only worn them for dinners or going to church so I don't know if it will feel comfy enough for a long day of shopping, though.


----------



## pjhm

Do your feet swell u a bit in late afternoon? Mine do, so what fits in morning doesn't always fit by 5 o'clock that afternoon. Buying I/2 size larger and using inserts works best for me. Ferragamo is tough leather so hard to break them in- I just took my new ones back to Nordstrom to stretch and they do it for free. They still feel snug and now I think I've spent $560 and it's down the drain.


----------



## bagaholic.101

I have been wearing a pair of Ferragamo gancini loafers in the past month and it was like second skin. Über-comfy but I worry about the sole getting busted. 
So, in a way, I am getting my money's worth but afraid I'll have to look for another pair soon.


----------



## kikisptr

Has anyone tried on or own a pair of Paul Andrew's  Ferragamo? I tried a few pairs on they r really comfortable! Even with pointy toe high heels which I normally can't wesr! I think he really gets it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So fast forward three years and I am pleased to report that I am back in love with Ferragamo shoes!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji173]️[emoji119]

After selling those pairs that did not work for me and basically not buying any F shoes for the last two years, I bought two patent pairs at Xmas in size 7D. I made sure I worn them for very short periods for the first few times, worn them with socks at home. And now the patent hot pink is so comfortable at the third wear!!! The patent black gave me a small surface blister so I think I need to go slow with this pair 

Now I am eying this pair of block heels but in this flowery print.[emoji173]️


----------



## vanillamochi

Chinese Warrior said:


> So fast forward three years and I am pleased to report that I am back in love with Ferragamo shoes!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji173]️[emoji119]
> 
> After selling those pairs that did not work for me and basically not buying any F shoes for the last two years, I bought two patent pairs at Xmas in size 7D. I made sure I worn them for very short periods for the first few times, worn them with socks at home. And now the patent hot pink is so comfortable at the third wear!!! The patent black gave me a small surface blister so I think I need to go slow with this pair
> 
> Now I am eying this pair of block heels but in this flowery print.[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015068
> View attachment 4015069



Woo! Love the update - thanks for sharing  I'd also say that patent stretches out a tiny bit (at least my varas did) which is nice but you have to store them properly so the leather doesn't stick together haha </3


----------



## PatriciaW

I feel with that sum of money, they r many other options out there these days. They r comfy and beautiful but the price increases just don’t justify. Many contemporary brands out there with superb designs as well. And after a while, the designs r pretty predictable


----------



## lili45

jess236 said:


> I find Ferragamo shoes are always uncomfortable.  A pair of flat riding boots that I bought were the most excruciatingly uncomfortable shoes I have ever had.  I have a very classic pair of ankle boots (shown in pic) that are also excruciating to walk in for a normal amount of time. The gold metal logo also digs into the ankle and there is no way to walk in them unless you put sticky padding in that area.  There is no way to tell in the store when trying them on that they will become so uncomfortable. Therefore,  no matter how much I am lured by the style of their shoes, I will not buy Ferragamo shoes anymore.
> View attachment 3681029


Unfortunately I have the same experience, and thought it was just me! I have 3-4 pairs of unused Ferragamos in my closet, one of which are booties. But I must add, those black booties are simply gorgeous!!


----------



## jess236

After my experiences with Ferragamo shoes, they are off my list.  I am not exaggerating when I say that the flat riding boots were the most uncomfortable shoes that I have ever worn. I had to recover for more than a week after wearing them for only a short period of time.



Yes, the booties are gorgeous, but in order to wear them I need to put sticky thick moleskin padding on the inside of the shoe.  For some reason they didn't cover the metal logo from the interior so it digs into the ankle. You can't break in metal  

Perhaps their other shoes are more comfortable, but I'm not willing to take the chance.


----------



## floodette

I love F shoes so much, I have around 18 in regular rotation (mostly Vara, Carla / Erice with a but Varina and other non-bow type). What I like about the shoes is the classical look. Even a pair that I bought 10 years ago still look fresh and au courant today (in fact same exact model has just been launched ss 2018).

Even the ones I got from my mom from 80s still look good. 

Really good investment shoes, and so pretty too!


----------



## Greenredapple

I bought my first black patent Vara pair back in 2015 and i was happy with the quality. Very comfortable shoes in my opinion. Back then a vara pair would cost 398€. Since then the price has increased by 100€ and i think the quality has gone down. For example i bought a new pair in red patent leather early this year (btw authentic and from their own website) and the heels are different


----------



## DoggieBags

I’ve worn Ferragamos for years and as with any shoe maker, regardless of price range, I find some styles fit my feet well while others do not. Does every Nike sneaker feel comfortable to you? Most likely not. So why should every style of Ferragamo suit your foot? I find the Ferragamo loafers really uncomfortable and know not to buy them no matter how gorgeous they look. My favorites are the reissues where they take styles from the 60s, 70s and use the old patterns and lathes to bring those styles back. I can walk miles in one of those pairs on first use with no breaking in period. One of those reissue pairs was literally the only closed toe shoe I could wear when I broke a toe while traveling. I couldn’t even wear my sneakers on that trip after breaking my toe but I could still wear those Feragamo flats lol.


----------



## fdc

Hi ladies,
Does anyone have this Vara shoes. Is it comfortable and how is the sizing please? TIA.
Btw they are currently at 15% off on Net a Porter.


----------



## Sora_V

I was given a pair of Ninna wedges and they're quite painful for my wide feet.


----------



## Greenredapple

Sora_V said:


> I was given a pair of Ninna wedges and they're quite painful for my wide feet.



I am sorry to hear that  the ninna wedges are gorgeous though. Did you have the oppurtunity to try them on in the boutique or were they just given as a, gift? 

I have always wondered what 'standard' width does Ferragamo provide for other company retailers.

In my experience both Ferragamo's boutique and their online e-shop provide multiple widths for popular shoe styles. I have asian flat feet and so far the widest D widht has been perfect for me.


----------



## doni

I have to say, I am rather disappointed with Ferragamo shoes right now.

I used to wear Ferragamo shoes a while back, I lived in Florence and Ferragamo is an institution there. I got married in Ferragamo shoes, both for my civil and religious ceremonies, as I wanted to make sure I would be comfortable and their shoes were the best to guarantee that. Then I moved on to other brands and did not wear their shoes for years. A year and half ago I broke my foot and stopped wearing heels for a while (easier than I thought it would be). So when I decided to climb on some again for a ball, I went to Ferragamo thinking it would be kinder to my feet. Got a pair of not too high nude pumps and... what a mistake, they have been so uncomfortable and painful and they don’t look like they are breaking in. I have realized  they don’t look or feel anything like Ferragamo shoes of old. Nothing to do with the old Ferragamo.

So no more Ferragamo for me. Even if I love the idea of the loafers with convertible hardware (gold and silver), that is a great idea, but they feel really hard and clunky compared to Gucci’s or Tod’s.


----------



## Sora_V

Greenredapple said:


> I am sorry to hear that  the ninna wedges are gorgeous though. Did you have the oppurtunity to try them on in the boutique or were they just given as a, gift?
> 
> I have always wondered what 'standard' width does Ferragamo provide for other company retailers.
> 
> In my experience both Ferragamo's boutique and their online e-shop provide multiple widths for popular shoe styles. I have asian flat feet and so far the widest D widht has been perfect for me.



The shoes were just given, I didn’t get to try on. They’re size 6.5M which would fit me perfectly in most other brands. 
I had a pair of low-heel Ferragamo pumps with pointed toe (sorry I can’t remember the style name) years ago, size 6.5D,  but they were so painful, I’d feel much more comfortable in my 4 inch heels. I ended up selling them, as much as I loved the look, I could barely walk in them. I still keep the Ninnas though, like you said, they ARE pretty.


----------



## Elie12

I just bought yesterday a pair of mule slipper shoes I wore them total 3 hours in an indoor mall and the silver paint started rubbing off. Plus they were so uncomfortable on my feet. I got them as I'm pregnant and wanted comfy shoes  but this not only are not comfy but the quality is bad. I asked the girl at the counter of this is normal she said not...but sadly have to return them to their own branch tomorrow. 

I hope they accept them and provide credit or a different pair. So disappointed


----------



## floodette

fdc said:


> Hi ladies,
> Does anyone have this Vara shoes. Is it comfortable and how is the sizing please? TIA.
> Btw they are currently at 15% off on Net a Porter.
> 
> View attachment 4383927
> View attachment 4383928



this one is a bit smaller than usual for me. i am 6d, and while the calf and patent are very comfy in that size, the quilted versions (i also have the tortoiseshell quilted ones from some years back) are a bit tight


----------



## floodette

-


----------



## fdc

floodette said:


> this one is a bit smaller than usual for me. i am 6d, and while the calf and patent are very comfy in that size, the quilted versions (i also have the tortoiseshell quilted ones from some years back) are a bit tight


Thanks. 
I ended up getting this pair of velvet mules. It looks very chic I’ve got a lot of compliments and is comfy enough for this kind of shoes.


----------



## floodette

fdc said:


> View attachment 4621419
> 
> Thanks.
> I ended up getting this pair of velvet mules. It looks very chic I’ve got a lot of compliments and is comfy enough for this kind of shoes.


thats great

i got mules with vara front and it is not very comfy. i think it needs more depth / covering the top of feet more


----------



## TIFFANI251

floodette said:


> thats great
> 
> i got mules with vara front and it is not very comfy. i think it needs more depth / covering the top of feet more



I originally felt that way to when I first started wearing my Emile Vara slides. But after a few months of break in I noticed a huge diffrence. They are now very, very comfortable and are my go to fall/spring slides.

Keep wearing them, maybe around the house with socks to speed up the break-in process. I promise you once you get those babies broken in they are golden!


----------



## floodette

TIFFANI251 said:


> I originally felt that way to when I first started wearing my Emile Vara slides. But after a few months of break in I noticed a huge diffrence. They are now very, very comfortable and are my go to fall/spring slides.
> 
> Keep wearing them, maybe around the house with socks to speed up the break-in process. I promise you once you get those babies broken in they are golden!



Oh wow, thanks! so glad to hear it turns out well for you. will keep on pushing then. i was also looking for the name of the model, and thank you again for supplying it to me. so it's emile.

btw do you wear your usual size or upsize?


----------



## TIFFANI251

floodette said:


> Oh wow, thanks! so glad to hear it turns out well for you. will keep on pushing then. i was also looking for the name of the model, and thank you again for supplying it to me. so it's emile.
> 
> btw do you wear your usual size or upsize?



Yes its the Emile, not sure if you still have the box but if so that will tell you the model you have. Here is a link to what i have below, only diffrence is I have the all black calf version, this is the suede.

My SF size is 9.5 or 10, I have these in size 10 but wanted to purchase in 10.5 or 11 because I hate for my shoe to look like it just fits in mules. They only had size 10, they were on sale for a great deal so I purchased.When i first got these it seemed like they looked like they just fit me, I blamed this on me not being able to push my foot all the way in and the shoe being stiff. As previously mentioned I just kept wearing them and once they softened they fit better. My foot goes in futher, they still look great after break in, no wrinkles and to be honest they feel like a pair of slippers.
I love them!

SF are truly investment shoes and worth every penny.

Good Luck

https://www.tradesy.com/i/salvatore...ize-eu-395-approx-us-95-regular-m-b/23092786/


----------



## floodette

TIFFANI251 said:


> Yes its the Emile, not sure if you still have the box but if so that will tell you the model you have. Here is a link to what i have below, only diffrence is I have the all black calf version, this is the suede.
> 
> My SF size is 9.5 or 10, I have these in size 10 but wanted to purchase in 10.5 or 11 because I hate for my shoe to look like it just fits in mules. They only had size 10, they were on sale for a great deal so I purchased.When i first got these it seemed like they looked like they just fit me, I blamed this on me not being able to push my foot all the way in and the shoe being stiff. As previously mentioned I just kept wearing them and once they softened they fit better. My foot goes in futher, they still look great after break in, no wrinkles and to be honest they feel like a pair of slippers.
> I love them!
> 
> SF are truly investment shoes and worth every penny.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/salvatore...ize-eu-395-approx-us-95-regular-m-b/23092786/



thanks!

that is indeed my mules. but mine is in black patent, so maybe it takes more time to get soft. again, thank you! and indeed, i love ferragamo shoes so much, i almost have no shoes from other brand! (and ihave lots and lots of shoes hahahaha)


----------



## Gabs007

TIFFANI251 said:


> Yes its the Emile, not sure if you still have the box but if so that will tell you the model you have. Here is a link to what i have below, only diffrence is I have the all black calf version, this is the suede.
> 
> My SF size is 9.5 or 10, I have these in size 10 but wanted to purchase in 10.5 or 11 because I hate for my shoe to look like it just fits in mules. They only had size 10, they were on sale for a great deal so I purchased.When i first got these it seemed like they looked like they just fit me, I blamed this on me not being able to push my foot all the way in and the shoe being stiff. As previously mentioned I just kept wearing them and once they softened they fit better. My foot goes in futher, they still look great after break in, no wrinkles and to be honest they feel like a pair of slippers.
> I love them!
> 
> SF are truly investment shoes and worth every penny.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/salvatore...ize-eu-395-approx-us-95-regular-m-b/23092786/



I am totally puzzled about the listing, all my SF shoes give the size in US, have they changed it for some lines?

As for SF shoes, possibly the most comfortable shoes, I like that their designs don't look dated, having said that, the Vara I can appreciate as a design but that would simply never go with my regular style, but they have so many different styles, all of them in great quality and super comfy.


----------



## TIFFANI251

Gabs007 said:


> I am totally puzzled about the listing, all my SF shoes give the size in US, have they changed it for some lines?
> 
> As for SF shoes, possibly the most comfortable shoes, I like that their designs don't look dated, having said that, the Vara I can appreciate as a design but that would simply never go with my regular style, but they have so many different styles, all of them in great quality and super comfy.


Good question...im assuming the seller was most likely giving Italian/American size conversion as a courtesy. All mine show in american sizes as well.


----------



## TIFFANI251

floodette said:


> thanks!
> 
> that is indeed my mules. but mine is in black patent, so maybe it takes more time to get soft. again, thank you! and indeed, i love ferragamo shoes so much, i almost have no shoes from other brand! (and ihave lots and lots of shoes hahahaha)



Def more time for patent to stretch. I would honestly recommend a shoe stretch for Patent or possibly leiting the cobbler stretch them out for you. I had a pair of patent Chanel pumps I could barely walk in they were SO tight. Once the cobbler got done they fit perfect!


----------



## floodette

TIFFANI251 said:


> Def more time for patent to stretch. I would honestly recommend a shoe stretch for Patent or possibly leiting the cobbler stretch them out for you. I had a pair of patent Chanel pumps I could barely walk in they were SO tight. Once the cobbler got done they fit perfect!


thank you! will keep you informed!


----------



## TIFFANI251

floodette said:


> thank you! will keep you informed!


Good Luck!


----------



## candypoo

My very first pair of mules from Ferragamo. Scored this at 50% off during their sales... I prefer my slides 1 size bigger so I opted for a full size up.


----------



## Rocaille

I own two vintage pairs of Ferragamo shoes – one is the Vara in regular black leather in a 7 AA and the other is the Dustodi heels in black patent leather. (Both were either thrift or estate sale finds.)

The flats are stiff in the upper section of my foot but my toes don't hit the ends. I've tried stuffing rolled tube socks in balls in the upper toe area to stretch them versus the frozen water bag trick and it doesn't seem to help. I've worn them once to work and it was horrible. No blisters, but it was hard to walk comfortably in them. 

I've not tried the Dustodi pair in a long time, but they don't seem as bad.


----------



## SayaJ

I recently tried the Varina quilted ballet flats in a store and size 6.5 fit perfectly. I ordered a pair online; they just arrived but felt a bit too tight. Is this because the leather hasn't been "broken in" yet? I'm thinking that the ones in the store fit me better as they could have already been stretched out by many customers trying them on.


----------



## DoggieBags

SayaJ said:


> I recently tried the Varina quilted ballet flats in a store and size 6.5 fit perfectly. I ordered a pair online; they just arrived but felt a bit too tight. Is this because the leather hasn't been "broken in" yet? I'm thinking that the ones in the store fit me better as they could have already been stretched out by many customers trying them on.


There is some variation in the fit of their shoes. if you tried 4 pairs in the same size in the same style  they probably wouldn’t all feel the same on your foot. That’s why I prefer to try the shoes on in the store instead of buying them online.


----------



## Selmita

SayaJ said:


> I recently tried the Varina quilted ballet flats in a store and size 6.5 fit perfectly. I ordered a pair online; they just arrived but felt a bit too tight. Is this because the leather hasn't been "broken in" yet? I'm thinking that the ones in the store fit me better as they could have already been stretched out by many customers trying them on.


I think the quilted ones run smaller than the others. I purchased multiple Ferragamos over the past few years and I've been a consistent 8.5 B in every pair I own, flat, heels and wedges, patent & non-patent. However, when my quilted varas arrived they were really tight. Now they fit like a glove but they definitely needed to be broken in. If I were to purchase another one I'd go for a C or a D.


----------



## SayaJ

Selmita said:


> I think the quilted ones run smaller than the others. I purchased multiple Ferragamos over the past few years and I've been a consistent 8.5 B in every pair I own, flat, heels and wedges, patent & non-patent. However, when my quilted varas arrived they were really tight. Now they fit like a glove but they definitely needed to be broken in. If I were to purchase another one I'd go for a C or a D.





DoggieBags said:


> There is some variation in the fit of their shoes. if you tried 4 pairs in the same size in the same style  they probably wouldn’t all feel the same on your foot. That’s why I prefer to try the shoes on in the store instead of buying them online.


Thanks for the replies! I tried a method recommended by others several years ago - wearing thick socks and walking in the new shoes around the house. They do feel much better now!


----------



## SayaJ

SayaJ said:


> Thanks for the replies! I tried a method recommended by others several years ago - wearing thick socks and walking in the new shoes around the house. They do feel much better now!


Update: the shoes hurt my feet after I wore them out for the first time. Decided to take them to a reputable shoe alteration shop to get them expanded. Apparently my local Ferrgamo stores sell the shoes in D, and the ones that I bought online are C so that's why they hurt so much!


----------



## sophiegray

I went to ferragamo store last night. The size 7.5 was perfect with varina style (but has a higher heel, didn’t take note of the name). However, i didn’t buy because the balls of my feet hurt. Now an online seller is offering me a pair of ferragamo rolo reversed loafers, please see below photo. The size is also 7.5C. Do you guys think the shoes will fit my feet? Thank you!


----------



## angelglass

Curious if anyone have the varina quilted ballet flats in the black/beige color combination? I've been eyeing those shoes but am afraid of the light beige color getting dirty easily


----------



## Selmita

angelglass said:


> Curious if anyone have the varina quilted ballet flats in the black/beige color combination? I've been eyeing those shoes but am afraid of the light beige color getting dirty easily



IMO the part that is more prone to getting dirty is the front/toe, but in the quilted varina, it's a black patent cap toe, so it's well protected. The quilted vara/varinas are really sturdy (compared to other pairs, as the leather is thicker) so they can withstand a good cleaning if need be. I personally gently wipe my shoes after each wear and my shoes have lasted years. Worse case scenario you can take them to a professional cobbler that can clean them for you and even repaint them.


----------



## poptart23

Silkpearl said:


> I find my patent varinas very comfortable without any breaking in, my patent sissi wedges needed a little breaking in via the thick sock method but are now a perfect fit to wear all evening. The main property of the Ferragamo cut that I love is that it makes my feet look smaller, slimmer and more elegant without gapping at the sides. For me, that makes the brand worthwhile, even better if I catch a bargain in the sale!


----------



## poptart23

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I like to throw this out in the open. I currently own three Varina/Vara and one pair of sandals from Ferragamo. I will be honest to say that they are not totally comfortable! Plus, the glue from one pair is starting to give way!! My Tory Burch Reva is more comfy. As such, I have started to think if I should continue to buy Varina/Vara? I love the brand, the aesthetics of this brand is very appealing to me. OR, I should branch out in TODs? Or, are shoes just not worth the investment? They show wear and tear so quickly! And other brands, of course. Hoping to hear some experiences..cheers!


----------



## poptart23

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I like to throw this out in the open. I currently own three Varina/Vara and one pair of sandals from Ferragamo. I will be honest to say that they are not totally comfortable! Plus, the glue from one pair is starting to give way!! My Tory Burch Reva is more comfy. As such, I have started to think if I should continue to buy Varina/Vara? I love the brand, the aesthetics of this brand is very appealing to me. OR, I should branch out in TODs? Or, are shoes just not worth the investment? They show wear and tear so quickly! And other brands, of course. Hoping to hear some experiences..cheers!


----------



## poptart23

Selmita said:


> IMO the part that is more prone to getting dirty is the front/toe, but in the quilted varina, it's a black patent cap toe, so it's well protected. The quilted vara/varinas are really sturdy (compared to other pairs, as the leather is thicker) so they can withstand a good cleaning if need be. I personally gently wipe my shoes after each wear and my shoes have lasted years. Worse case scenario you can take them to a professional cobbler that can clean them for you and even repaint them.


----------



## poptart23

SayaJ said:


> Update: the shoes hurt my feet after I wore them out for the first time. Decided to take them to a reputable shoe alteration shop to get them expanded. Apparently my local Ferrgamo stores sell the shoes in D, and the ones that I bought online are C so that's why they hurt so much!


Keep a shoe stretched in them


----------

